# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Là con người đang yêu quá phức tạp đó thôi!

## mycomputer

Rốt cuộc thì cũng chẳng có ai đủ thông thái để định nghĩa được tình yêu. Chỉ có những người dũng cảm lao vào vựa ái tình, ngụp lặn hết quãng buồn này khổ kia mới đúc kết được rằng yêu chẳng qua chỉ là chuyện tự - nhiên – phải – thế…

Có quá nhiều người, nói quá nhiều, suy nghĩ quá nhiều, day dứt quá nhiều và lần lữa quá nhiều về chuyện tình yêu. Mà vốn dĩ cái gì nhiều quá cũng chẳng bao giờ tốt. Dù cho bản thân tình yêu chưa bao giờ là một khái niệm giản đơn để hiểu, thì chuyện nghĩ quá nhiều về nó cũng sẽ chẳng giúp bạn hạnh phúc hơn được đâu.

Như con gái bình thường đã phức tạp một thì khi rơi vào lưới tình sẽ phức tạp gấp mười lần lên. Con trai bình thường đã ngớ ngẩn một khi lúc yêu còn ngớ ngẩn mười, đến nỗi đứa con gái ngày trước mình cầm cưa giờ cũng vắt óc nghĩ lại tại sao xưa mình say mê được cô ấy?

Chung quy lại là con người đang yêu thật quá phức tạp. Một sự phức tạp thừa thãi nhưng không ai nỡ bỏ qua.

Chẳng phải, cứ được yêu là hạnh phúc rồi sao?



Chẳng phải, cứ có một bàn tay để bấu víu giữa đời là đã đủ để mình kiên cường thêm nhiều, nhiều lần nữa?

Chẳng phải, tình yêu chỉ là chuyện của hai người, đừng bao giờ để người thứ 3 xen giữa, dù là xen bằng những chỉ trỏ, tò mò, lên án hay cái lắc đầu chẳng mấy niềm vui?

Chẳng phải yêu chỉ là yêu, chẳng phải là điều chi to tát, bao la, rộng lớn như vũ trụ?

Yêu một con người, xếp nối họ vào cuộc đời và ghép họ thành một phần của cuộc sống. Chỉ việc thức dậy và biết rằng trên hành tinh này có một người đang chờ mình ở đâu đó, thế thôi cũng đã là quá nhiều cho một hạnh phúc méo – tròn. Mong nhiều hơn nữa, nghĩ nhiều hơn thế có vui hơn không?

Yêu không khó như Toán mà phải tốn nhiều IQ.

Yêu không mỏi mệt như Văn mà phải lăn tăn nhiều đến thế.

Yêu là yêu thôi, là chuyện của con tim nhiều hơn phần lí trí. Cảm xúc sẽ dẫn dắt trước, rồi cái gì đúng sẽ đúng và cái gì sai thì sẽ sai…

Làm sao biết được mình tìm đúng người khi không trải qua những lần buông – nắm mệt nhoài nước mắt lẫn niềm vui? Làm sao trưởng thành thêm mà không đi qua những lần bốc đồng, ngây ngô và xốc nổi?

Con người ta không thể lớn lên mà không yêu một ai – đó. Và không thể yêu một ai – đó khi nghĩ rằng mình chưa đủ can đảm và quá nhiều thiếu sót để yêu.

Rốt cuộc thì cũng chẳng có ai đủ thông thái để định nghĩa được tình yêu. Chỉ có những người dũng cảm lao vào vựa ái tình, ngụp lặn hết quãng buồn này khổ kia mới đúc kết được rằng yêu chẳng qua chỉ là chuyện tự - nhiên – phải – thế…

Yêu được thì yêu thôi, đừng nghĩ chi thêm nhiều nữa.

Vì tình yêu là gì? Nếu bản thân nó không phải là hạnh phúc, thế mà người ta cứ tìm tận mãi đâu!

(Sưu tầm)

----------

